# Vehicle Immobilizer??



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Did some spring cleaning in the engine bay and hooked up the Pivot Raizen.

Everything works fine, locks, dash, windows...etc, but engine won't turn over.

I suspect it has to do with the security system, but I have gone through the reset routine from the manual with no success.

The security system LED continues to flash no matter what and when you pop the hood after a starting attempt, you get an audible beep and the dash lights up temporarily.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi There !!!

When you you had did your motor shampoo, are you protected electric device like the alternator, battery or the 3 fuse box with a foil paper or Sran wrap ??? :waving:

This maybe you problem, check is there are water or some humidity in the 3 fuse box under your hood ...

I wish that could help ...

Cheers !!!


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

I hadn't even made it to an engine shampoo, but thanks for the advice.

This does not appear to be an immobilzer issue, as the engine should still turn over.

Battery tested ok, fuses and relays look fine, so it's off to the dealer as I suspect it may be the starter. I am still covered under the power train warranty.

Updates to follow.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry for the mystake dude !!! When you talk about spring cleaning in the engine bay I thinked you talk about motor shampoo ... loll :loser:

So, Its maybe a key problem, maybe your key lost her data security code by magnetism hurt. Try your another key, or if don't work, ask your dealer check if the ECU have lost the key security code ...


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

I noticed this am that the LED on the small antenna is flashing and usually it is solid. Also the security LED is flashing even though I don't have the alarm enabled. Might still be a security system issue.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

gpieon said:


> I noticed this am that the LED on the small antenna is flashing and usually it is solid. Also the security LED is flashing even though I don't have the alarm enabled. Might still be a security system issue.


It's normal ... My security LED is flashing too even the alarm don't arm ... Any way I use a after market Alarm/starter system (CompuStar)


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Update:

Fixed !!!

I googled 'nissan security system reset' instead of NVIS and got this hit:

Nissan Repair: security system, nissan sentra gxe, nissan sentra

It worked the first time and now the car starts. :woowoo:

hopefully I won't have to do this every time, as I have a few things to do this year and they involve disconnecting the battery.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Not Fixed !!

After the car sits for a day, it goes back to the same behaviour. However.

If you use the remote and lock and unlock the vehicle, it starts fine.

Very weird.

The search continues.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think you need to take the car to a dealer so they program your key using Consult through the car ECU so the information stays in the car's memory. Starting problems with the key in the ignition usually means the chip inside the key is not talking to the immobilizer correctly.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Off to the dealership..........WHAT!!!!!!!!!

Turns out my security system is not factory. I bought the vehicle used and assumed it was. They didn't inform me otherwise.

Anyway...does anyone else have or has heard of 'Premier Mobile Security' ?

The fob is square, has a lock, unlock, remote start (never used it, thought it was a panic button) and a tail gate unlock.

web search is not helping much


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

End of Thread

I was sent a link, that gave me the answers.

It appears my after market alarm system has a 'start/kill' feature, that was activated when I disconnected the battery (default mode). This feature can be turned off by putting the system into 'valet' mode, via a sequence using the ignition key.

Using the fob to unlock the door/deactivate the 'start/kill', is normal operation.

Thanks to all who provided their feedback.


----------



## ericmiller (Apr 16, 2015)

*truck will not start every few weeks*

truck will not start but if let sit for hours, then get boost off it will start, after it starts will crank fine for another week r so, then does same thing, has bn happening more often now,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
Are you not getting a check engine code? I once had a problem with the immobilizer and it set up a code. Cleared it and it never happened again.
I had just dropped my keys in a salty slushy puddle in -20 weather and stuck it into the ignition without wiping it off properly. The system is quite sophisticated you will probably need to have it diagnosed. Good luck with it.


----------

